# Inversores con IGBT



## jro (Ene 3, 2011)

En un UPS que funciona mejor, Un UPS con inversor disenado con IGBT o aquel disenado con SCR??, esto para una capacidad de 1.1 KVA.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2011)

No creo se pueda diseñar un inversor con SCRs, pues estos dispositivos no se pueden apagar desde el gate, creo se pueden hacer con Trs Bipolares, Mosfets y IGBTs, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## jro (Ene 3, 2011)

http://event.on24.com/event/94/84/3...A7EFD5E4399&param1=PVNXL&eventuserid=26328972.

 Este es un video donde se supone que hacen el diseno de un UPS sin transformador y usando IGBT en el inversor.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2011)

jro dijo:


> http://event.on24.com/event/94/84/3...A7EFD5E4399&param1=PVNXL&eventuserid=26328972.
> 
> Este es un video donde se supone que hacen el diseno de un UPS sin transformador y usando IGBT en el inversor.



Tu lo has dicho IGBTs, pero no croe SCRs, chauuuuuu


----------



## jro (Ene 3, 2011)

Perdonnnn!! Estas en lo cierto, es en el rectificador. Cual seria la ventaja y desventaja de un diseno y el otro?


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola !!!

Creo que está claro que el inversor conviene realizarlo con IGBT, porque al trabajar a frecuencias más altas que la fundamental, es más fácil filtrar.

Pero la etapa rectificadora, que mantiene cagada las baterías, se puede realizar con Tiristores (SCR) debido a que es más barato. La desventaja, es que los SCR introducen armónicas cercanas a la frecuencia de la red eléctrica.


----------

